

Ask HN: What Type of Business Filing? - bherms

I have been working on a project for a while and am planning on launching soon.  The project is a b2b SaaS web application (vague I know, but I'll give more info on here when I launch).  I guess the right thing to do before launching is to file for a business entity.  I'm not planning on seeking investment or bringing on any other employees or founders anytime soon.  What type of business should I file for?  What other advice do you have?
======
jeffmould
I am not a lawyer or an accountant so my advice is limited. From the sounds of
it, them simplest form would be to do an LLC. You can file an S-Corp election
to have the taxes pass through and you will only have to file your personal
taxes with a separate schedule for the business income/expenses.

The best advice though is to talk to an accountant and determine what is best
for your particular tax situation.

------
camz
You should file for an S-Corp. It provides the same tax benefits as the LLC
and the liability protection but helps you save on self-employment taxes which
equals 15.3%. If you feel like talking directly, just let me know.

You can look me up on hn office hours or email me directly at
cameronkeng@thekenggroup.com

~~~
bherms
I'll hit you up on there sometime this week. Thanks for the help!

